# nest???



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Have anyone try or installed the " Nest" thermostat???


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Have anyone try or installed the " Nest" thermostat???


I think I seen them at homedepot?


----------

